# What lizard with a 3ft viv?



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

Sadly my corn snake just shuffled off this mortal coil leaving me with a 3ft viv (very sim to *VivExotic LX36 Wooden Vivarium - Beech)*. I've had various reptiles since I was 5 years old including: Leopard Gecko, Tokay Gecko, Moorish Gecko, Brown Anoles as well as a Garter snake and most recently my corn snake. So I would ideally like to get something a little bit different now, after looking around the web and a few local pet shops, I quite like the idea of a Blue Tongued Skink, but I'm worried that my viv simply won't be large enough to meet its needs? 

I like the idea of having a slightly larger lizard that is docile and likes to be handled, as well as a lizard that likes its veggies. So just looking to see if anyone can provide any inspiration? maybe my viv will be OK for a BTS at least for a few years? or maybe another skink would be more suited? or a lizard I haven't even thought of.....


----------



## Eyeball85 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Blue tounge*

i have a blue tounge skink in a 3 ft viv jus now but i will be moving him into a 4ft/2ft/2ft in the next few wks because hes getting too big for the 3 ft.Mines is a CB 2010. If it were a hatchling u could keep it in the 3ft till its a year or so then move it to something bigger,i will post pic to show u how mines looks,jus to show u the size.
Cheers


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

*beardie*

What about a bearded dragon ? , they like there veggies and are pretty docile  , and an adult would fit in a 3ft viv :2thumb:


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

rankins dragon? (i think)


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

Geckodude97 said:


> What about a bearded dragon ? , they like there veggies and are pretty docile  , and an adult would fit in a 3ft viv :2thumb:


a beardie could not live in a 3 foot


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

oh sorry did'nt realise , my mates has a 3 foot for his beardie but it has alot of different levels to it as it is quite tall



sorry again


----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

don't worry, i'm not sure if you can use height to make up for it, but if it works well, who am i to question


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

hehe  & cheers dude for letting me know , il tell him he needs a bigger viv :lol2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

A beardie might not work, but a rankin dragon will *yarr* 

o


----------



## Geckodude97 (May 25, 2011)

what about a berber skink ? : victory:


----------



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Yeah I saw the beardies in the pet shop when I went last and they look pretty big fully grown....What about a pink tongue skink would they fit in 3ft?

A berber is a possibility, any other skinks to consider? and any other herbivorous lizards?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Uromastyx I beleive can thrive in one of those.

Maybey try a mountain horned dragon, they basicly live off worms and it is not as bad as crickets and other insect feeding animals if that is the problem.

I have no idea about skings though.

A leopard gecko, Fat tail, or another type of some kind could probibly thrive in there, you could probibly also get away with a few anoles in a tank, viv that size.

there are a few you just need to decide what you like and then research the animals needs.


----------



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Uromastyx sound good, I take it you meant Mali or Ornate fit in a 3ft viv? 

The reason I was thinking of a BTS is that they seem quite docile and almost like they are more intelligent than some of the smaller lizard species (people seem to suggest they can react to sounds and remember people, and they are also slow moving, which is also good for handling).

I also like the idea of a veggie lizard, as my gf isnt exactly fond of the crickets around the house, plus I've never had a veggie one and I quite like the idea of taking him out and hand feeding him various bits and pieces...


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

uromastyx are great lizards, iv 4 now and they rock lol i grow nearly all their food for them so they dont cost me anything to feed bar the odd butternut squash and random fruits they get the odd time. they have great personalities and my big female geyri though new enough loves coming out of her viv and wandering around the room. any size uro could live in that size viv for a while at least depending on species of course so you could look at others if you are prepared to upgrade them in a few years. my ornate female is coming up on 2 years of age and is still lost in her 3ft viv for the most part. heres a pic of her viv and one of her on her basking platform to show her size, theres also a normal sized toilet roll in the viv that shows just how small she is.

















hope thats some use to you : victory:


----------



## Azrael84 (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks. Where did you get her from? I've never seen any in the local pet shops. 

Some kind of skink or a Uro are top of my list so far.

What about Chuckwalla, any have one of these? do they get too big? Any other kinds of skink.

I like leopard geckos, but want a non nocturnal lizard if possible this time..


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

mine came from ronw off the forum but i didnt realise that till a few months ago when i was talking to him on here about them. it was more difficult for me to get them as im in ireland so it took a few months to source them and get them over. they can be easy gotten at shows or if you know someone going to hamm that might bring them back for you. have a look at Deer Fern Farms Home Page: Uromastyx, Tortoises, Spinytailed Iguanas, Bengal Savannah cats for uro info and pictures of the different species, for their diet Phoenix Reptile Breeders: Reptile Care & Information | moonvalleyreptiles.com do a great breakdown of the elements in their diet. 

chuckwallas are great too iv never kept one but actually saw a juvenile for the first time yesterday after going to pick up my new female hognose. again to the best of my knowledge they are full veggies though i could be wrong. : victory:


----------

